# axels



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Where is the best place to purchase axels? I broke my left front. I am going to check out our sponsors first.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

yasky is where I got my gorilla at $365 for a rear axle


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Did you break the inside or the outside? I have one that is broken on the inside (diff. side) that I would sell for a good price. You could use the parts to build one. I would also be intersted in a price for that broken one if not and it's the outside broken. PM me if interested.


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

The last one I bought was from Yasky, they had a free shipping special. Most places are within a few dollars of each other so the free ship sealed it for me. Fast shipping and nice lady on the phone when I ordered.

Greg G


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

How about Rhino axels compared to Gorrilla. Anybody tried them?


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

drtyTshrt said:


> How about Rhino axels compared to Gorrilla. Anybody tried them?


I presently have a set of rhino axles on the rear of my brute. I posted a pic and other info on the 32" terminator thread in the tire 411 forum ..I have 2 rides on them so far--they do come with a 1 year warranty and customer service from superatv was great....time will tell if the axles hold up...


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Pic of the rhino next the a stock brute axle


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You can get Rhino axles from MudTech and Gorillas from Mud=Throwers on here.


----------

